# Uber lowers background check requirements to include thieves (And they proudly admit it)



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber has lowered its' background requirements to include non-violent criminals as part of their driver workforce. (See link below) One can only assume that this is some sort of last resort since they have resorted to cutting drivers pay once again. Uber appears to understand that respectable, hard working people will not tolerate their continual rate cuts and horrible driver treatment.

http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/13/10759688/uber-relaxes-driver-screenings-california

In the article referenced above, Uber uses the ratioanlization that, "We should all be in favor of giving everyone a fair chance." This may sound quite philanthropic to some, however, based on the fact that the majority of criminals who are caught commiting crimes, will in fact, commit more crimes in the future. There are many studies that prove this point. I cite The Bureau of Justice Statistics, as shown below, however common sense will tell you, that there is a great chance for criminals to repeat offenses and even "graduate" to more serious crimes.
 http://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/press/rprts05p0510pr.cfm

In my opinion, Uber should be raising their standards, considering that the puplics' safety depends on their now questionable drivers. Add in the recent reports of drivers alegedly commiting rapes and other assorted felonies to the equation, and one begins to question if Uber cares at all about the well being of their customers.

Shown below are just a few stories about Uber drivers making victims of their passengers:

http://onlineathens.com/mobile/2016...-customer-burglary-her-athens-home-police-say

http://www.azcentral.com/story/news...-for-sexually-assaulting-young-girl/78197410/

I just included two, however, here's a comprehensive list of Uber drivers crimes that have been reported.

http://www.whosdrivingyou.org

Uber is well known for its' lax background check policies. Just last fall prosecutors in California caught Uber hiring people to drive for them with crimes ranging from sex-crimes to murder.

http://time.com/4004167/uber-drivers-criminal-record-los-angeles-san-francisco/

NBC did their own investagative reportng and found Uber drivers who had all sorts of felonies in their past. See below:

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Risky-Ride-Uber-Investigation-256604571.html

The La Times did a similar investigation and found drivers who had all kinds of fun records including: child exploitation, identity theft, manslaughter and driving under the influence.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-criminal-records-20150804-story.html

I found all of these in just a few minutes searching the web.

It comes as no surprise to me that Uber is allowed to get away with their dangerous practice of hiring criminals as drivers. When you are spending investors money on lawyers and lobbyisist at such an alarming rate, you can obviously get away with anything.

I wonder why any self-respecting person would want to associate with this type of company. It can't be the great pay. We all know that went away years ago.

Legal disclaimer: My comments are solely my opinion based on news reports. Do your own homework, come to your own conclusions.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Old news.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

JimS said:


> Old news.


Aww come on man! January 13th is not _that_ old, it was only published two days ago. I'm not CNN for God's sake. I don't keep up with this crap on an hourly basis.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Just that report is two days old. It's regurgitation of old knowledge. It was a point of contention I San Antonio, Brevard County, etc. Somewhere I think there is a murderer who has been free for 7 years... I dunno. Don't see anything shocking here. That in and of itself is shocking.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Uber has lowered its' background requirements to include non-violent criminals as part of their driver workforce. (See link below) One can only assume that this is some sort of last resort since they have resorted to cutting drivers pay once again. Uber appears to understand that respectable, hard working people will not tolerate their continual rate cuts and horrible driver treatment.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/13/10759688/uber-relaxes-driver-screenings-california
> 
> ...


I understand the concerns and outrage at the crimes committed by Uber drivers, especially those with criminal records. However, as a graduate student majoring in criminal justice and criminology, I also know that the majority of crimes are committed by a small number if people. At the same time I know that we continue to label those who have served time in correctional facilities to the point that the offenders cannot attempt to make different choices because they are marginalized and put into conditions which increases their risk of recidivism.

At the same time, Uber is effectively saying it does not care about the criminal records of those it accepts to be independent contractors to drive passengers. That tells me that the company only cares about profits and not rider or driver safety.

I would not advocate for a total ban on drivers with criminal records but I also would not let just anyone drive either. I believe that if someone is on probation or parole they need to have their work environment checked and observed by the PO to make certain it is a proper fit. Unfortunately it would be an intensive case by case evaluation that Uber appears to not want to do.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uberwagoner said:


> I understand the concerns and outrage at the crimes committed by Uber drivers, especially those with criminal records. However, as a graduate student majoring in criminal justice and criminology, I also know that the majority of crimes are committed by a small number if people. At the same time I know that we continue to label those who have served time in correctional facilities to the point that the offenders cannot attempt to make different choices because they are marginalized and put into conditions which increases their risk of recidivism.


Thanks for the well thought response. There should be a way for criminals to find there way back into society. I hardly think allowing them to be Uber drivers is the answer. I found it especially irritating that Uber explained their new hiring practices as a way to help unfortunates. Uber didn't seem to be too concerned about the drivers who they lured into sub prime car leases only to cut their rates in half thereby, creating indentured slaves.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Thanks for the well thought response. There should be a way for criminals to find there way back into society. I hardly think allowing them to be Uber drivers is the answer. I found it especially irritating that Uber explained their new hiring practices as a way to help unfortunates. Uber didn't seem to be too concerned about the drivers who they lured into sub prime car leases only to cut their rates in half thereby, creating indentured slaves.


I agree with you. I think Uber is more at fault for not doing a better vetting and at least having a personal interview with a mentor or such. At least Lyft meets you in person for the on boarding process.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberwagoner said:


> I understand the concerns and outrage at the crimes committed by Uber drivers, especially those with criminal records. However, as a graduate student majoring in criminal justice and criminology, I also know that the majority of crimes are committed by a small number if people. At the same time I know that we continue to label those who have served time in correctional facilities to the point that the offenders cannot attempt to make different choices because they are marginalized and put into conditions which increases their risk of recidivism.
> 
> At the same time, Uber is effectively saying it does not care about the criminal records of those it accepts to be independent contractors to drive passengers. That tells me that the company only cares about profits and not rider or driver safety.
> 
> I would not advocate for a total ban on drivers with criminal records but I also would not let just anyone drive either. I believe that if someone is on probation or parole they need to have their work environment checked and observed by the PO to make certain it is a proper fit. Unfortunately it would be an intensive case by case evaluation that Uber appears to not want to do.


Uber markets to vulnerable people. And Bible durable I mean drunk. I don't think anybody wants a 22 year old drunk young woman riding around at 3 a.m. with anyone who isn't squeaky clean. Never mind the drunk guy who will get his wallet lifted.

Not to mention if you've been convicted of any kind of financial crimes running an app like Uber is an invitation to try to defraud people.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

With the current rates right now, any criminal who tries to go straight while working on Uber will quickly come to the conclusion that crime pays better!


----------



## groot (Jul 7, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Thanks for the well thought response. There should be a way for criminals to find there way back into society. I hardly think allowing them to be Uber drivers is the answer. I found it especially irritating that Uber explained their new hiring practices as a way to help unfortunates. Uber didn't seem to be too concerned about the drivers who they lured into sub prime car leases only to cut their rates in half thereby, creating indentured slaves.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...hieves-and-they-proudly-admit-it.55021/unread


Altima ATL said:


> With the current rates right now, any criminal who tries to go straight while working on Uber will quickly come to the conclusion that crime pays better!


i don't mind criminal driver but rapiest should work at T k office.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

groot said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...hieves-and-they-proudly-admit-it.55021/unread
> 
> i don't mind criminal driver but rapiest should work at T k office.


Rapists have served their time. Sentencing them to serve time with Travis is cruel and unusual punishment.

Now if we want to sanction Travis, send a cannibalistic serial killer to work there and mischief managed.

Then again, even cannibalistic serial killers have standards.


----------

